# Konsole schließt sich sofort



## bolli24 (26. Jul 2015)

Hallo erstmal,

ich gerade erst mit dem Programmieren angefangen und doch stoße ich an mein erstes Poblem:

Ich habe einfaches "Hello World" nach Anleitung geschrieben. Diese als .jar exportiert und mit einer kleinen .bat gestartet. Dann erscheint ganz kurz die gewollte Konsole mit dem kurzen Text.
Doch sofort darauf schließt das Fenster sich wieder. 



Spoiler: Hier mein Code





```
package nummereins;

public class NummerEins {                                                   
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println("Hello world");

    }
   
}
```



Jetzt schonmal vielen Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
bolli24


----------



## Thallius (26. Jul 2015)

Das ist vollkommen normal. Wenn du eine App ohne eigenes UI erstellst, dann solltest du diese immer aus der cmd-shell heraus starten.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Tobse (26. Jul 2015)

Ich stimme Thallius zu.

Das Problem mit der Batch-Datei lässt sich aber auch durch den _pause_ Befehl beheben.


```
java -jar programm.jar
pause
```


----------



## bolli24 (26. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

und Danke euch beiden, aber ich schaffe es nicht die .jar in cmd.exe auszuführen, deshalb benutze ich die .bat.
@Tobse Ich werde deinen Vorschlag spätee ausprobieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
bolli24


----------



## Thallius (26. Jul 2015)

Dann solltest du vielleicht einfach mal Tobse seinen Beitrag lesen?


----------



## Major_Sauce (27. Jul 2015)

Also aus der cmd auführen zu lassen ist ganz einfach.
Du musst erst in den Ordner gehen in den deine jar liegt, oder den Pfad dazu wissen.
Wenn du ordner wechseln wils dann machst du das unter Windoof mit "cd ordnername(oder Pfad)" also zum Beispiel
"cd Desktop". Zurück kommst du mit "cd .."
Wenn du im richtigen ordner bist kannst du einfach per "java -jar DeineAnwendung.jar" die Anwendung starten, oder mit dem pfad "java -jar /dein/Pfad/zur/jar/DeineAnwendung.jar"


----------



## bolli24 (27. Jul 2015)

Nochmal danke,

aber ich auch mit meinen .bats klar.
Dennoch hätte ich noch eine Frage: gib es einen spezielle Anweisung für Pausen.

MfG
bolli24


----------



## Ch4t4r (27. Jul 2015)

PAUSE pausiert so lange, bis der Nutzer eine Eingabe macht. Zum pausieren für 30 sekunden kannst du 
timeout /t 30 benutzen.


----------



## bolli24 (27. Jul 2015)

Danke


----------

